# Great little lathe to get starting with woodturning!



## Albert

Thanks for the review, been looking for a lathe and had not heard of this one, probably not available south of the border.

Paul


----------



## dhazelton

A $99 lathe, WITH variable speed, WITH chisels (bonus if HSS) - you can't go wrong! Like you say, for smalls this is a fantastic introductory machine. Probably the only thing that will dog you are some of those tolerances and plastic handles, but that's how things meet a price point. And you got the whole machine and accessories for what a variable speed motor kit for midis cost here. Have fun with it.


----------



## dpoisson

dhazelton: Not even close to HSS, but hey, once sharpened, they still cut wood!


----------

